# BMW driver....



## bev (Apr 17, 2009)

Received this email today from a friend who drives a very nice BMW 
He tells me : 

"The other day I was cruising along as usual, coming onto one of my motorways, which was very busy with inferior cars. 

First off, I could not believe that the volume of traffic DID NOT slow down for me AT ALL, as I came off the slip road! I had to squeeze into a barely big enough gap between two cars in order to get onto my motorway! 

At least the driver of the car behind me recognised his mistake and honked an apology to me with a long blast of his horn. 

Unbelievably, I had to do the same again before I could get to the BMW lane. 

Anyway, once I was in the BMW lane, and posing along at 110 mph., enjoying the adulation that the inferior car drivers were giving me, I noticed an inferior car ahead of me which was not only in the BMW lane of my motorway, but was driving at a ridiculous 70 mph! 

Naturally I got within a foot or so of his rear bumper and flashed my headlights to remind him that he should not be in the BMW lane of my motorway, and to get out of my way. Of course, once he realised it was a BMW behind him, he did just that, but I could hardly believe it when he pulled straight back out again behind me! 

He also tried to keep up with me, and when he realised I would out-run him, he put on some blue lights in his front grill and urged me to get onto the hard shoulder so that he could congratulate me on my excellent car. 

Needless to say, I was eager to oblige and when we had stopped, the man gave me a piece of paper confirming what I already knew - that my car goes fast! 

Apparently he wants everyone to know what a superior car I have, so I have to take my driver's licence to a Police Station to be sent away to have some points put on. (They're not free points either - they're ?50 each and I was only allowed 3.). 

But the man at the Police Station said that because I drive a BMW, it won't be much longer before I earn the full 12 points, and then I won't even NEED a driving licence, so they will take it off me! 

See now, THATS the sort of respect you get when you own and drive a BMW! "


Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 5, 2017)

bev said:


> Received this email today from a friend who drives a very nice BMW
> He tells me :
> 
> "The other day I was cruising along as usual, coming onto one of my motorways, which was very busy with inferior cars.
> ...


Mad ! (so that's what that lane is called)


----------

